# First two



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Picked up two bass today, Cape May. 37.5 and a 29. 5 on Clam


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

You gonna top that 51.5er ya got in 2011?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work Barry.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Way to get after em! Pictures next time, we love pictures


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish head; Going to do my best!


----------

